# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Your Apps Are Watching You

## JEK

Your Apps Are Watching You! 

Few devices know more personal details about people than the smartphones in their pockets: phone numbers, current location, often the owner's real nameeven a unique ID number that can never be changed or turned off.

These phones don't keep secrets. They are sharing this personal data widely and regularly, a Wall Street Journal investigation has found.

----------


## andynap

Before you load the app it tells you what data they are mining

----------


## JEK

I've seen warnings for location, but nothing on phone ID.

----------


## andynap

The apps that I picked the past couple of days have listed exactly what data they are mining before I load it.

----------


## JEK

Give me an app name and I'll check it on my Android phone.

----------


## JEK

I just installed Pandora Radio. It gave a warning that it had access to a number of system functions, but did not mention what it was sending especially the phone id.

----------


## Voosh

Told you so. 

"Who's in your wallet?" 

 } :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## andynap

> I just installed Pandora Radio. It gave a warning that it had access to a number of system functions, but did not mention what it was sending especially the phone id.




I just updated Pandora- here is what it has access to:

*Network communication* 
create Bluetooth connections, full Internet access

*Your Personal Information* 
add or modify calendar events and send email to guests, read contact data

*Phone calls* 
 read phone state and identity

*System tools* 
bluetooth administration, change network connectivity, change Wi-Fi state, modify global system settings, prevent phone from sleeping

----------


## JEK

Yep. When I did the upgrade of Pandora on my Android I got the same. They are the biggest offender.

----------


## andynap

I am uninstalling it- I have FM radio and WunderRadio and that's enough

----------


## Eddie

"The silicone chip inside her head
  Gets switched to overload..."
The Boomtown Rats

It could happen...

----------


## andynap

Yes it could- my cats have chips under their skin to identify them. We are next.

----------


## Petri

> *Network communication* 
> create Bluetooth connections, full Internet access
> 
> *Your Personal Information* 
> add or modify calendar events and send email to guests, read contact data
> 
> *Phone calls* 
>  read phone state and *identity*
> 
> ...



Well hidden in there.  Neither iOS or Android really cares about your privacy.

I wouldn't care if a single App would get the details but when there's a middleman like the AppStore, they can start drawing lines between everything.

----------


## Eddie

It will start with kids. For their "protection".

----------


## Voosh

I was amazed (not really) at what info is on me on many marketing/linkup/etc. sites when I spent some time last week to do a rough research. 

We use the same IP address here, usually. Randomly change it for biz transactions. 

One of the goofiest things I ran across was my Dad being listed as 102 years old with the old address and phone number. He died at the tender age of 94. Friends who moved 15 years ago still have their old address and phone # listed on some of these sites. Sigh.

Info? Scary to think what people take as facts and then act on them. IMHO.

----------


## JEK

Yes, I see you are on Road Runner internet

----------


## NYCFred

Privacy's been gone for years...we're only noticing it now.

My concern, other than privacy, is the apps that won't let the phone "sleep"....goes to battery life...

That's why I like Smart Bar.

----------


## Voosh

> Yes, I see you are on Road Runner internet




A road runner outfoxes a wiley coyote every time.  :p 

Having multiple feeds and IPs ain't bad either. 

BTW. That address is a link that I use from up north and it shows as SE Michigan. So where am I? Unfortunately, not on SBH.

----------

